# foofighters: never been to marley park. Whats the venue like? Do they set up a bar?



## Quigley (20 Aug 2007)

We're going to see foofighters on wednesday and have never been to marley park. Whats the venue like?  DO they set up a bar tent? thanks


----------



## KalEl (20 Aug 2007)

*Re: Marley Park*



Quigley said:


> We're going to see foofighters on wednesday and have never been to marley park. Whats the venue like? DO they set up a bar tent? thanks


 
There aren't tents generally...just bars like most venues (RDS etc)
You know the type...a dozen queues each with 30 people in it. Usually one brand too. Bud plus Guinness or Heineken plus Murphys.
Probably Bud because it's Bud rising this weekend?


----------



## Purple (20 Aug 2007)

*Re: Marley Park*

I live across the road so don't pee in my garden!


----------



## Gabriel (20 Aug 2007)

*Re: Marley Park*



Purple said:


> I live across the road so don't pee in my garden!



I'm not going to see the Foo Fighters unfortunately...but whereabouts exactly? I'll come down after the gig especially anyway!!!


----------



## Merrion (21 Aug 2007)

*Re: Marley Park*

I am going to Marlay Park on Saturday and does anyone know where the car park is for the venue?


----------



## PM1234 (22 Aug 2007)

*Re: Marley Park*

Got this from ticketmaster - 

Traffic from Ml, N2, N3, N4, N7, N81 travel southbound on the M50 to junction 12 Or 13 then take the first exit off roundabout and follow traffic signs to concert car parks.  Please note there are roadworks as you approach Marlay Park on this route so please leave yourself plenty of time.   
Traffic From M11 / N11 Take M5o to junction 14 for Sandyford and follow traffic signs to concert car parks.

Traffic From N11 and South Dublin travel via Leopardstown Road, Sandyford Industrial Estate and Green Route to concert car parks. 

Traffic from Dublin City centre travel via N81 to Terenure cross roads then Rathfarnham road to grange road, college road and concert car parks. Please note there are road works as you approach Marlay park on this route so please leave yourself plenty of time. 
The approach routes will be signposted.


----------



## Shannon81 (23 Aug 2007)

*Marlay park*

hi 

Im going to see Damian Rice on Saturday, however i need to get back into store street for 11 o'clock.

Does anybody know the quickest way to get back into town, or how much a taxi would be?  Im prepared to leave before 10 if needs be

Thanks


----------



## KalEl (24 Aug 2007)

*Re: Marlay park*



Shannon81 said:


> hi
> 
> Im going to see Damian Rice on Saturday, however i need to get back into store street for 11 o'clock.
> 
> ...


 
16 bus goes past Marlay Park, down the Grange Road and into town...taxis are hard enough to get but if you left early and headed for Taylors Three Rock or the Eden you'd get one handy enough


----------



## Jolly Man (24 Aug 2007)

*Re: Marlay park*

Was there for the Foo fighters the other night i had parked at the venue the traffic dispersed very quick but the roadworks gave about half an hour delay so you will have to try and get away early for that, also the ques for the buses were crazy too. leave at the encore perhaps. Finished at 10.35 on wednesday night.


----------



## TDON (24 Aug 2007)

*Re: Marley Park*



loughquinn said:


> I am going to Marlay Park on Saturday and does anyone know where the car park is for the venue?


 
Purple ; you could make a few Yoyos here


----------



## Merrion (24 Aug 2007)

*Re: Marlay Park*

I'm sure she wouldn't take advantage of me like that


----------



## CCOVICH (24 Aug 2007)

*Re: Marlay Park*

I'm sure HE would.


----------



## Gabriel (24 Aug 2007)

*Re: Marlay Park*



loughquinn said:


> I'm sure she wouldn't take advantage of me like that



Whatever about Purple taking advantage of you wearing a dress I'm sure he'd gladly charge you some money for parking on his lawn and using it as a toilet after the gig


----------

